# Truthahn mit Whisky ... oder fröhliche Weihnachten



## Pr0p3r (8. November 2005)

Truthahn mit Whisky ... oder fröhliche Weihnachten

Man kaufe einen Truthahn von fünf Kilo (für sechs Personen) und eine gute
Flasche Whisky.
Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Olivenöl und Speckstreifen.

Truthahn mit Speckstreifen belegen, schnüren, salzen, pfeffern und etwas
Olivenöl dazugeben.
Ofen auf 200°C einstellen. Ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf gutes
Gelingen trinken.

Den Truthahn auf einem Backblech in den Ofen schieben. Nun schenke man sich
zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf gutes Gelingen.

Den Thermostat nach 20 min. auf 250°C stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt.
Danach schenke man sich zwei bis drei weitere Whisky ein.

Nach halm Schdunde öffnen, wenden und den Braten überwachn. Die
Fisskieflasche ergreiff unn sisch eins hinner die Binde kippn. Nach ner
weitern albernen Schunnde langsam bis zzum Ofen hinschlenderen uhd die
Trute rumwenden. Drauf achtn, sisch nitt die Hand zu vabrennn an di
Schaisss-Ohfndür.

Sisch waidere ffünff odda siehm Wixki innen Glas sisch uhn dann unn so wech
haunn. Di Drute weehrent drrai Schunn nt (iss auch egal) waiderbraan un
all sehn Minud n pinkelln.

Wenn irntwi möchlisch, sum Trathuhn hinkrieschn unn den Ohwn aus m Viech
ziehn. Nommal ein Schlugg geneemign un anschliesnt wida fasuchn, das Biest
rauszukriegn. Den fadammt n Vogel vom Bodn auffläsen unn auffer Bladde
hinrichten.

Uffbasse, das nitt Ausrutschn auff m schaissffettichn Kühnbodn.
Wenn sisch droßdem nitt fameidn, fasuhn wida auf
ruschichtnodersohahahahahaisallesjaehhhscheissegaaalll

...............................Ein wenig schlafen.

Am nächsten Tag den Truthahn mit Mayonnaise und Aspirin kalt essen.


----------



## zioProduct (9. November 2005)

Hinweis: Bitte verzichten sie dieses Jahr auf den Truthan, und kippen Sie sich einfach nur Whisky innen Kopf, die Vogelgrippe treibt ihr unwesen!

mid frundlischen gruassssen
ihrrr sunddheietsamter


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (9. November 2005)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinweis: Bitte verzichten sie dieses Jahr auf den Truthan, und kippen Sie sich einfach nur Whisky innen Kopf, die Vogelgrippe treibt ihr unwesen!


ROFL 
(Postverlängerung)


----------



## hela (9. November 2005)

Hilft denn Whisky nicht gegen Vogelgrippe? Nicht wenigstens ein bißchen?


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. November 2005)

hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hilft denn Whisky nicht gegen Vogelgrippe? Nicht wenigstens ein bißchen?



Scheinbar nicht...


----------



## da_Dj (22. November 2005)

Der Whiskey ist in dem Maße wohl eher schädlicher


----------

